# Turmeric and sarcoids



## amy912 (25 January 2015)

What are peoples experiences with this ? and is the black pepper and oil compulsary ? How much turmeric do you feed, and if you use the pepper and oil how much of this is used? 
I have spoken to my vet and she said she isnt reccommending treatment for his sarcoids as they are not growing that much and they are in difficult places to treat. So she aggreed with me to try tumeric-before anyone starts having a go saying dont use home remedies etc etc


----------



## DuckToller (25 January 2015)

I joined the Turmeric Users Facebook page and did everything that they said to do re the mixing, oil, freshly ground black pepper.  Sadly it made no difference to my horse, but at least I know I tried it properly.

The only difference was to his facial flat sarcoid, which did seem to shrink when I applied the turmeric directly on to the sarcoid using sudocream to make it stick.  But I gave up, and sarcoids have remained the same.

Always worth giving something a go I think but find the Facebook page for better advice.  It's got a lot of believers on there, and although I am a born sceptic I still tried it and wouldn't say it doesn't work, it just didn't for mine.


----------



## old hand (1 February 2015)

Not turmeric but have a horse  which had a large sarcoid, flat type, on his face which caused head shaking as implicated the trimegial nerve.  was referred to Liverpool and they advised no treatment as it was likely to paralyse his face.  he had it three years and was becoming unrideable and it started growing so I tried Sarc X by Global Herbs, it does smell a bit like turmeric, but there are other things in it including Creat which is an indian remedy for cancer,  well, after six months it disappeared along with some odd looking patches of discoloured hair inside his back legs.  it has stayed gone and the hair has grown back, so much so that my vet is looking into Sarc X.  A friend who keeps her horse with cows had similar sarcoids, several of them and Sarc X worked for them too.  Worth a try but you will need to follow the instructions and keep it up as for five months there appeared to be no result at all except that the sarcoid stopped growing.


----------



## HelenS (5 February 2015)

I've had no success with turmeric either. Actually, not much success with Sarc X either come to that. Sadly had to go down the drastic route and he has now had 3 sessions of Liverpool cream (3 x 4 applications each time). Hopefully we have them on the run now.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (8 February 2015)

HelenS please could you tell me how the sarcoids reacted to the first application? My pony had LC treatment in December and has now got these large "scabs" which are supposed to fall off-but haven't.


----------

